# Biete gebrauchte SPS in super Zustand an



## Tobi@87 (10 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe einige SPS Baugruppen zuhause rumliegen die ich gerne veräußern würde. 
Da es doch viel zu schade wäre diese super geräte daheim im keller kaputt gehen zu lassen. 
Falls interesse besteht gerne preisvorschläge zusenden, und ich denke wir werden uns dann schon einig! 

Die SPS besteht aus folgenden Baugruppen:
1x Simatic S7-300 / CPU315-2 DP / 6ES/ 315-2AG10-0AB0 / E-Stand: 3 / V2.0.8

1x Simatic S7 / SM323 DI16/DO16xDC24V / 6ES7 323-1BL00-0AA0 /E-Stand: 02 

1x Simatic S7 / SM321 DI32xDC24V / 6ES7 321-1BL00-0AA0 /E-Stand: 4

1x Simatic S7 / SM321 DI32xDC24V / 6ES7 321-1BL00-0AA0 /E-Stand: 5

Vielen dank 








Weitere Bilder kann ich ihnen gerne auf Anfrage zukommen lassen.


----------



## blackfield (18 November 2018)

Mahlzeit,

verkaufst du auch einzeln? Wär an der CPU interessiert


----------



## Tobi@87 (19 November 2018)

Guten Morgen, 
Ja ich verkaufe auch einzeln hätte auch mehrere CPU anzubieten! Was würdest du dir preislich denn vorstellen??


----------

